# Speedometer troubles



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i had a couple people helping me out in the other topics, i figured maybe theres different users that browse this forums and know more about maxima's 
my cars an 89 maxima
i have a problem where my speedo and odometer are dead..its currently at 125 and every once in a while the speedo will go up to about 60 and drop again...now my question is, how do i go about fixing this...ive been told by some that 89's use cables vs. sensors, where others have told me that the 89s do use sensors...ive taken a look and traced the cable from the cluster to the tranny..ive been told that i may need a new cluster..has anyone had a problem similar to this or know better as to what it could be


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

If you can't find any people to help you here, try the 3rd generation Maxima site, 4DSC.

www.4dsc.com

I know Lordrandall over there just fixed the speedo on his `92SE... we swapped both the vehicle speed sensor and the speedo...


----------

